

 Review my startup - alpo
http://www.ziptimetracker.com

======
martey
Some quick thoughts:

Your terms of service is off-putting. It contains provisions whose intent is
probably to prevent people from copying the website or its interface ("copying
... to any other server or location for publication, reproduction or
distribution is expressly prohibited", "Users may not use this Website, or any
of the material appearing on the Website from time to time to further any
commercial purpose") which do not make sense for a service which includes
invoice generation.

Your privacy policy is confusing. It does not define what it means by
"personal information." The "Purposes for which Personal Information may be
used" section suggests that it includes "statistics about users", which might
be disclosed in aggregate form. That conflicts with the policy's next sentence
"We will not pass any of your personal information to any third party without
your consent", which also seems contradicted by the use of Google Analytics
and Usabilla. The use of these two services are not disclosed at all.

The website does not make it clear why I should use Zip over my current time-
tracking/invoicing solution. Frankly, nothing about the site (including its
design, the fact that it is free, and even your use of social media [1])
screams professionalism.

[1]:
[https://twitter.com/ZipTimeTracker/status/408696123227111424](https://twitter.com/ZipTimeTracker/status/408696123227111424)

------
alpo
Thanks for the feedback, martey.

You make some good points about the wording in the "Terms of Service" and
"Privacy Policy" and those will be looked at. I must disagree with you about
the Tweet, though (ever use Mailchimp?).

Do you have any feedback on Zip's back-end?

